
Data Stories: Interview with Hilary Mason of Bit.ly - MarlonPro
http://blog.gnip.com/hilary-mason-interview/
======
ecoffey
I think it's really cool to see interviews with woman in tech who are
unabashedly passionate and proud of the work they do. (Disclaimer: I work for
Gnip)

